
Content Distribution Networking and Privacy Discrimination [pdf] - normanluhrmann
https://github.com/normanluhrmann/infosec/raw/master/cdn-privacy-discrimination-20200611.pdf
======
normanluhrmann
I was made the harbinger of death but I realize that nobody wins at war. We
need to change our ways for the future digital society.

I humbly ask you to give this whitepaper a look and let me know what your
views on this matter are.

We need a fresh discussion about net neutrality in times of proprietary
traffic solutions controlling vast amounts of global bandwidth.

We need to consider policy management in automated decision making systems.
This is just the start - the problem is everywhere.

